# Feeling Wierd Through Music!!!



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

I am OBSESSED with music...so obsessed that I feel sometimes overwhelmed with emotions within me...inside my heart. Does anyone feel this way? How I feel when I listen too a dramatic/sad/depressing serious piece and really get into it...I feel something heavy in my heart. Sometimes I can't STAND listening too some music that is so beautifully sad because I end up depressed for hours...sometimes a day. For instance, I was listening to the musical, "The Phantom of the Opera," and I heard the phantom sing, "Music of the Night," and I got so into it...by the time the song was over...I was crying and was depressed for about 2 days. When I listen too happy pieces...like "Shall We Dance" from the musical, "The King and I," I feel so happy...I feel like I am lifting in air...and I want to just close my eyes and dance and dance untill I am to tired to dance anymore....and my heart feels like it is lifting and so light...does anyone feel the way I feel about music? Or am I just crazy? LOL...I am probably just NUTS.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *does anyone feel the way I feel about music? Or am I just crazy? LOL...I am probably just NUTS.*


Rest asuured. Everybody is just as crazy as u are about music. If not, we'll not be here. :lol: 
Yeah, I do get depress when I listen to really sad music. But I spring back quickly. But it still lingers somewhere in your heart. That's the power of music.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's cool that music can have that affect on people...I get affected too, depending on the music and my mood at the time...but I find I am the most effected by very simple music or vocals...orchestral music just doesn't do it for me...at least not to the same depths...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *...but I find I am the most effected by very simple music or vocals...*


I think the human voice is probably the most powerful 'instrument'.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...without a doubt...


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I used to be obsessed with music, but a teacher of mine managed to knock that completely out of me! I still moves me, and I always get teary-eyed at beautiful music, but I'm not obsessed anymore.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

How would a person obsessed with music typically behave?
Like singing all the time, in the bathroom, in the bus? Or fingers moving all the time? Or listening to music all the time?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

...and having the head all time full with melodies


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 27 2004, 11:15 PM
> *How would a person obsessed with music typically behave?
> Like singing all the time, in the bathroom, in the bus? Or fingers moving all the time? Or listening to music all the time?
> [snapback]628[/snapback]​*


Yes! I did all of that in high school. I'd practice my violin and singing any chance I got and if I couldn't I'd practice fingering on an "air violin." Cool kids played air guitars, I played the air violin


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 28 2004, 03:44 AM
> *...and having the head all time full with melodies
> [snapback]640[/snapback]​*


My head is still full of melodies... isn't everyone's?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Cool kids played air guitars, I played the air violin*


LOL :lol: 
I play the air piano.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I practice vibrato on my desk top when I'm concentrating on my research...LOL...does that count as obscessed...


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 28 2004, 05:15 AM
> *How would a person obsessed with music typically behave?
> Like singing all the time, in the bathroom, in the bus? Or fingers moving all the time? Or listening to music all the time?
> [snapback]628[/snapback]​*


OH!!! That is a simple answer! When you are obsessed with music, you almost know a song for EVERY SITUATION possible...it's like you are LIVING in music if you are VERY obsessed like me...I BREATH music, sleep music, eat music, I live music. It's like you are living a musical...or an opera...or smphoney!!! And wherever you go...whatever you do...like Daniel said, you hear music in youre head all the time....it tends too follow you. Now, if you are real obsessed like me...you can feel it in youre blood running through youre body and soul...and it tends too make you feel odd sometimes if you don't know how to control it inside you....but you cannot live without music if you are obsessed..music is like AIR you breath when you obessed with music. It is not bad to be obsessed with music, but if you take music in the wrong way...it can be unhealthy. Over time I learned to control the feelings I get for music...LOL. :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> * but if you take music in the wrong way...it can be unhealthy....LOL. *


Music is DANGEROUS. :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's another weird one...I was tired, but hyper...so I took my mandolin to bed with me...and worked out fingering on a piece of music I have...

...my 14 year old thought I was nuts...

...but! He shouted a request for 'Itsy Bitsy Spider' and I was able to play it!!! Woohoo! I'll make Carnegie Hall yet!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I am rather obsessed, but that is probably because I have nothing else to do (summer vacation). I do adore music, but sometimes I get frustrated because there are so many things in music, I feel like I will never learn them all.

oh, and Nox, about orchestral music, try the 6th symphony (Tchaikovky, preferably Mravinsky conducting, the more recent the better).

I think you've probably heard it already, but a fresh listening never hurts, I am sure you'll change your mind


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I fit in here!!! B) I always have a tune going through my head, sometimes my own, sometimes, someone else's, sometimes my own distortion of someone else's just for fun.  (Not usually.) 
And the wrong music can totally ruin a whole good day. The right music can make a bad one into one of the best! :lol: I'm EXTREMELY affected by music! (Which makes me particular.) Music can be dangerous, but at the same time I sure don't know where I'd be if it didn't exist. (One gloomy person, perhaps!) Air piano. Hmm...a new take on wind instruments???  Me too, though, until I started playing the real thing!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I usually have melodies going through my head all the time, too, but I've managed to not listen to them. Sometimes I'll realize I have been listening to a song in my head for a little while without even noticing. I also listen to Shaham's Devil's Dance CD while I'm asleep.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I think to be normal u must have some kind of sound in your head( sven when u don't hear music, u hear yr own voice), but being music lovers, we just happen to have more melodies in our head than junks. 
I wonder what mutes hear...do u think they can hear their own voice when forming thoughts...but that's imposseble right? Since they don't even know how their own voice sounds like...?


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a response to that, DW, but I think it would make a great new thread!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Jul 29 2004, 08:51 PM
> *oh, and Nox, about orchestral music, try the 6th symphony (Tchaikovky, preferably Mravinsky conducting, the more recent the better).
> 
> I think you've probably heard it already, but a fresh listening never hurts, I am sure you'll change your mind
> [snapback]795[/snapback]​*


...I might even have it...thanks! If I don't, I'll keep an eye out for it...

(all the names of these works sound the same to me...but I know the music as soon as I hear it...  )


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

you're welcome


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel that music a like a double-edged sword. If used properly, it can bring greatnesss and sublime beauty..if not used properly...well we don't need to give the grim details....hehe.

4/4player


----------



## Polly (Dec 6, 2006)

The Angel of Music said:


> OH!!! That is a simple answer! When you are obsessed with music, you almost know a song for EVERY SITUATION possible...it's like you are LIVING in music if you are VERY obsessed like me...I BREATH music, sleep music, eat music, I live music. It's like you are living a musical...or an opera...or smphoney!!! And wherever you go...whatever you do...like Daniel said, you hear music in youre head all the time....it tends too follow you. Now, if you are real obsessed like me...you can feel it in youre blood running through youre body and soul...and it tends too make you feel odd sometimes if you don't know how to control it inside you....but you cannot live without music if you are obsessed..music is like AIR you breath when you obessed with music. It is not bad to be obsessed with music, but if you take music in the wrong way...it can be unhealthy. Over time I learned to control the feelings I get for music...LOL. :lol:


I already am that way w/music; I want to be that way about Jesus! "Thy word have I hidden in my heart . . . "


----------



## CelloPrincess04 (Jan 1, 2007)

you find that this obession with music never leaves you... it will manifest itself in other ways. I've developed this desire to study operas and learn as much about the music and the story as I can.

figures this sets in about three years after my required music history class in university.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

I have to agree with you there, Celloprincess.=)

It is in human nature to be obsessed with music. It is only natural for a human to respond to music that is moving to them or their ears. But many times, people get busy with other things in the world/life that blocks their view and music side. Only when their music "obsession" is renewed by a music class, hearing a great music song/recording, or just the sound of music...that is the true "effect" of music has and will never be forgotten.=)
...just thoughts coming from 14 year old teenager...
4/4player


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I honestly couldn't live without music any more - I'd go mad very quickly I think, if I was denied it. I'm almost always strongly affected by what I'm listening to or playing. This can be quite dangerous though - playing some Chopin pieces, I can hardly practise them more than a few times before feeling overwhelmed with sadness, and have to stop playing. It's the same with composing - one of the more melancholy pieces I wrote, I had to bring it to an early close as I began to feel terribly sombre, and began to lose the motivation to continue. Still, having the ability to express these feelings through music, I wouldn't swap this for anything in the world - music is what makes my life meaningful. Does this count as being obsessed? 



Thomas said:


> How would a person obsessed with music typically behave?
> Like singing all the time, in the bathroom, in the bus? Or fingers moving all the time? Or listening to music all the time?


I remember reading about Tchaikovsky, that he used to rave about music in his sleep, and as a child was always strumming some tune on a desk with his fingers, or humming, etc. Also one of Mozart's friends said that as a child he couldn't go anywhere without music - there always had to be someone with a violin in hand following him around, playing tunes! And yes, having a head nearly bursting with melodies would be another one.


----------



## rescon (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, that feeling that you describe, that deep emotional attachment to music, sounds beautiful. It must be a rare gift... because sadly, I don't feel music to the extent that you do, although I've been playing piano for 10 years. To be so strongly connected to music that it pervades through your very soul... wow.... I never thought that anyone could feel so profoundly for music.... 
I envy you.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I've never been obsessed about anything except my neighbour's cat which I'm sure has got it in for me with its nasty scowling noise each time I chase it off my rear lawn. It sits there all day waiting for me to go out, then comes out and scratches my lawn to bits. I'm sure it's doing it just to annoy me specifically. It doesn't bother anyone else, just me. Honestly, it's the only thing this rotten cat can do all day long: plan its campaign to annoy me. That's a relief, now I've told you all about this.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Years ago I was 2 whole weeks without music. (Camping and map reading on Dartmoor in Devon). It CAN be done, even if you really LOVE music. Maybe it ought to be done from time to time - the musical equivalent of letting your mobile phone battery run completely down before its recharged. (or something like that). But I remember thinking how lightweight and 'skinny' 18th century music sounded after that 2 week break from listening to music. 

I wouldn't call it an obsession but I've recently developed a great love of Prokofiev's music and want to hear almost all he wrote. But this time I aim to take it real easy. No hurry. Such great composers as Prokofiev are rare and I want to enjoy their works slowly. Listening to music is (to me anyway) an absolutely essential part of being musical. One particular piece has taught me so much - the 3rd Piano Concerto of Prokofiev - it has corrected and truly amazed me- I was almost at the point of believing there was little music worth listening to that I hadn't already heard. Goodness, that concerto is truly wonderful ! To me it's as important as Beethoven's Eroica was to the symphony. Things CAN be done with the piano and orchestra, still, that are fresh and new and wonderful. This is what that one piece has convinced me of. 

Obsessed ? Not me - just need another holiday soon !!!


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

rescon said:


> Wow, that feeling that you describe, that deep emotional attachment to music, sounds beautiful. It must be a rare gift... because sadly, I do not feel music to the extent that you do, although I have been playing piano for 10 years. To be so strongly connected to music that it pervades through your very soul... wow.... I never thought that anyone could feel so profoundly for music....
> I envy you.


*Rescon:* In my earlier comments (two posts up), in case of any doubt, I was trying to agree with you that, while music can be very pleasurable indeed, not everyone goes bonkers about it. I am certainly not one who does. Although listening to classical music is my main pastime interest, I keep a sense of proportion. I try to avoid boring other people by talking about it, as I know that 99% of my family and friends are not interested in classical music, or at least do not enjoy it anything like as much as me.

I listen to classical music mainly as an accompaniment to desk working, and only very rarely do I just sit and listen it on its own. Thus, my main hi-fi system only seldom gets used, as I spend most of time listening to it in my study through my PC. Mostly, I look upon classical music as providing entertainment, and seldom find any need to use it for emotional "kicks". Most composers have zero emotional effect on me anyway. Bach and Mozart are good examples. Beethoven I admire enormously but only as a creator of great music. Tchaikovsky sometimes has a saddening effect but I can usually quite easily fight it off. Despite this, I still have the very highest regard for these and other composers, and look upon them as among the greatest historical figures.

There is only one exception, Schubert. When occasionally I feel in need of a touch of melancholy, Schubert is the one I turn to. He is the only one capable of getting through the thick skin of my emotions. Sometimes, I admit, I get more than I bargained for, as I sense quite strongly the anguish he went through in his last year or so. However, I mention him only in terms of being the "exception proving the rule".

Therefore, you are not alone in your attitude towards music. I am not sure that I envy anyone for whom "music pervades their very soul", as you refer to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Emotion can be a nuisance for some musicians at times, I can get very emotional if the music relates to something that has effected me in the past, say a dead friends favourite piece, or perhaps makes you remember something very sad. A friend that I visit now and again just to play music with, has it well under control, she played Danny Boy at her Fathers funeral and on the Flute which is all about breath control, never cracked a note, I would not even have been able to start.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Rescon, you can envy me if you want.  

I live through music. I can't really say how much I love classical music and everything related to it: discovering new composers and works, getting new recordings, listening to them over and over, and over again.

I really feel weird through music. And it's not just music itself, I think in how great the composers were, how innovative; and the same go to performers. I can never listen to Richter without feeling that cold thing going up through my spine.

It also makes me feel very good, and can turn a bad day into full happyness.

Whenever I listen to Beethoven's Waldstein or Appassionata, the idea of how BIG Beethoven was comes to my mind. The same happens with Mahler: his first, the second, the powerful Eighth, the Ninth...

In an interview to Rattle televised as praeludium to a broadcast from Mahler's Eighth in 2002Proms he his closing lines were something like:

"Can creativity make you live forever?... yes it can, then you are inmortal."


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Obsession is a very strong word. I'm certainly fascinated by music and the lives of the composers, and a fairly neurotic collector of recordings. But to be honest it plays no greater part in my life than several other interests I have. 

I am frequently greatly moved by music, occasionally to the point of tears when I hear a great performance of something like the adagio from the Schubert C Major Quintet, or Richard Strauss's 'Four Last Songs'. 

I do though agree with Topaz about Schubert. Of all composers I feel he is the one I could most easily become obsessed with, there is at least one great Schubert work appropriate to every single emotion, experience, every incident and memory in ones life, which for me makes him a unique figure.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone said they prefered vocal music and in particular "Music of the Night". I believe this to be enjoyment through association. Associating music with a particular emotion or image. This is when classical music is most powerfull in getting through to the ordinary folk - and me! Tee Hee!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

LindenLea said:


> there is at least one great Schubert work appropriate to every single emotion, experience, every incident and memory in ones life, which for me makes him a unique figure.


Considering his huge output and his inconmensurable talent, I can only agree.
Have you ever heard his Mass in E flat major? Heaven (if exists) must be something like that.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

LindenLea said:


> Obsession is a very strong word. I'm certainly fascinated by music and the lives of the composers, and a fairly neurotic collector of recordings. But to be honest it plays no greater part in my life than several other interests I have.
> 
> I am frequently greatly moved by music, occasionally to the point of tears when I hear a great performance of something like the adagio from the Schubert C Major Quintet, or Richard Strauss's 'Four Last Songs'.
> 
> I do though agree with Topaz about Schubert. Of all composers I feel he is the one I could most easily become obsessed with, there is at least one great Schubert work appropriate to every single emotion, experience, every incident and memory in ones life, which for me makes him a unique figure.


*LindenLea:* May I draw your attention to the "Articles" thread where there is an article about Schubert. The whole idea of these articles, which first started several weeks ago with Brahms, was to act as a catalyst for positive discussion about the composers, and share experiences etc.

Unfortunately, so far they have been disappointing in terms of general response, except for some interesting contributions mainly from Hexameron. It's a delight to hear you also enjoy the music of Schubert, and it's fascinating you have mentioned the Adagio of D 956, which I have been discussing elsewhere recently.

If you have any further observations about Brahms or Schubert please consider dropping them into the Articles thread, as I am sure others will be interested to see them. I was hoping that a much larger body of opinion could be formed there.


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello Topaz - yes, I will do my best to contribute. I have actually read the Schubert piece you put together, and it is very fine and of such quality it should perhaps even be in print!


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

LindenLea said:


> Hello Topaz - yes, I will do my best to contribute. I have actually read the Schubert piece you put together, and it is very fine and of such quality it should perhaps even be in print!


It doesn't matter what people say. The whole idea is to simply to celebrate a great composer, to make him known better to newcomers, and to encourage some discussion of the best works and recordings. Simply asking a few questions is enough. I may not know the answer but someone else might. A lot of folk have heard of the Unfinished Symphony and that's it. He wrote 1000 works in his sadly too short life. As you have observed, he encapsulates different moods perfectly. No one can touch him for melody and song.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

Schubert, to me, was a delicate talent who found his own way. A modest man who lived in the shadow of men who had done far greater things than he felt capable of. But he trusted in his talent and in himself. The way in which he instinctively matures in his final few years is awesome. I agree that in terms of his melody his is virtually unsurpassable.


----------

